# The "Funny Moments at Competitions" Thread



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2015)

Use this thread to discuss funny moments at a competition. Or any weird moments. I don't know, just say something that made the competition a bit more memorable.

A moment that I remember is that at Austin Cubing Limits, the scrambling table collapsed in the middle of 3x3 Round 2.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 7, 2015)

At Slow N Steady Winter 2015 I signed someones cube because I'm a kinda famous Instagram cuber


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 7, 2015)

At Cuthberts 2015 in the pyraminx final, we were given the scrambles from the first round so I did the same solutions for the first couple and I was surprised at how similar they were. Then someone worked out that we were using the wrong scrambles


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2015)

At Texas 2 Day Showdown, there was a big storm coming in (during the major storms in Texas)

Now normally when this happen, your phone would go off with a blaring and horrible alarm. Now imagine it starting at one end of the room, and coming over to the other side of the room. 

The result was hilarious.


----------



## lejitcuber (Oct 7, 2015)

In clock final in ABHC on the first solve, Dan got Nr I failed and Fabio got a normal scramble whereas I gota scramble with loads of blocks. They were hand scrambled...


----------



## cubingandjazz (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol at Lexington Spring 2015, Tim Reynolds had to make an announcement clarifying that a drop-off table is for cubes, not pizza. 

The audio starts at about 4:48 in this video (the video isn't mine, I stumbled across it on YouTube): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bbJYrbpiSA


----------



## sqAree (Oct 7, 2015)

On my first and only competition they forgot to scramble my Pyraminx, I was totally confused when I received the solved puzzle. ._.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2015)

At TreeTown 2013 I was practicing at a judging table, and when a competitor finished his solve and signed the scorecard, I ended up putting my cube in the box instead of his.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 7, 2015)

*The &quot;Funny Moments at Competitions&quot; Thread*

Thom Barlow wearing a wolf onesie on day 2 of UK Champs 2014, then unexpectedly winning 3x3.

Noah hunting for a popped edge at, I wana say, Cambridge 2013 during 3BLD.
He never did find it but he was so close.

Daniel Sheppard going all out for 4BLD WR and forgetting to memo corners in Guildford. Maybe 2012?


----------



## Torch (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh boy, I've got a lot of these. I'll edit this post if I come up with more.




Peach State 2015: Someone made Kit announce over the mic that they lost a cube with "a really bright orange side".

At dinner afterwards, Chris Krueger misheard "tight cube" as "Type Q".


Indiana 2015: It doesn't quite count as during the competition, but the 8 hour car ride becoming a 10 hour car ride due to a dump truck overturning on the highway was quite the experience.


US Nationals 2015: Not really funny, but I got REALLY angry when I couldn't write down my 32 move solution to the second FMC in time. Anyone who was at that table with me can verify.


Atlanta Open 2015: Someone had Chris Olson sign his cube, then came back less than five minutes later to get it signed again because the signature wore off.

Someone lost a "black Moyu HuaLong, stock stickers, no logo". AKA the most generic cube in the universe.


Music City 2015: My name was consistently pronounced as "rah-MOHND".


Athens Fall 2015: Someone messed with my skewb while it was waiting to be scrambled, so the scramblers thought it was scrambled and I got a 2 move skewb scramble. I did it just for fun (the time was 1.01) but obviously I got a resolve.

David Ludwig solved a 2x2, dropped it and stopped the timer, and the cube perfectly balanced on one edge at a 45 degree angle with the table.


FMC USA 2015: I was late, had to run to the venue after running a 10 mile race that morning, couldn't find an unlocked door, and had to force my way through an automatic door to get in.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 7, 2015)

The slice move


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

Peach State 2015: I could solve a bunch of the events, but didn't compete in them because I didn't re-register in time. I also attended Day 2 despite the fact that I was competing that day.
US Nationals 2015: "Losing" my camera 3 times, Kit lending me his Dayan Mega because one of my Mega's stickers fell off while being carried to my station, me having to borrow someone's Clock because mine was comp legal (and then getting a DNF average), making cutoff in OH because of a PB single.
Atlanta Open 2015: Not really funny, but my brand new YuSu that I got at the comp had an explosion. Also, b0ssguy23 and I did some gigantic team factory solves. AND I had to keep going up and checking what heat/event they were on because the comp was so loud.
Music City 2015: Evan telling me that my 6x6 stickers sucked and weren't comp legal (I borrowed an unknown person's 6x6 lol), and then I missed cutoff by 1.14 seconds. And the coining of my nickname: +2perman.
nuff said


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> The slice move



I can roux a pizza just watch


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 8, 2015)

Houston 2014 - Chris twists corners

Watching a fight nearly happen between two competitors at USNATS 2014


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 8, 2015)

Watching a fight between both Weyer twins at Velbert Open 2015


----------



## Amress (Oct 8, 2015)

this one runner pronounced my last name, which is "Ravindra," as "river drama"

he mispronounced my first name too, so I had no idea he was trying to call me up


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Also, b0ssguy23 and I did some gigantic team factory solves.



True, i think we had around 20 cubes, maybe more :3

Nothing really much to say other than I got a DNF 3x3 average at Atlanta Open 2015. When it happened, I was quite mad, but it's really funny looking back on it.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 8, 2015)

sqAree said:


> On my first and only competition they forgot to scramble my Pyraminx, I was totally confused when I received the solved puzzle. ._.


Yeah I had that at Cuthberts towards the end of second round when I was on track for PB average and getting nervous. Took a deep breath, said I'm ready, judge lifts the cover, and there's my cube solved on the table. Made me laugh out loud and relax a bit, so was a good thing I reckon!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 8, 2015)

One of my friends got a solved skewb twice in a row as a 'scramble' during Singapore Open 2015.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 8, 2015)

Before Lawrence Spring 2015, I had been talking to a few other people that live near here. I hadn't been able to get to any of the meet ups they had prior to the comp, and we failed to say what we would be wearing or something of the sort, so I had no idea what they looked like, other than the fact that one of them was "Really tall... like 6 feet tall" So I saw someone that was really tall, went up to them, and asked them if they were who I thought they were. Luckily, he was.


----------



## Me (Oct 8, 2015)

Colorado Springs Open 2015: I was on the 3rd solve and I was given the same scramble as my 2nd. I called it out and it got sent back for a rescramble. This happened two more times and confusion abounded until it was realized that I was given the 3rd scramble for my 2nd solve.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 8, 2015)

Me said:


> Colorado Springs Open 2015: I was on the 3rd solve and I was given the same scramble as my 2nd. I called it out and it got sent back for a rescramble. This happened two more times and confusion abounded until it was realized that I was given the 3rd scramble for my 2nd solve.



That's why you give E1 if anything like that happens.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 8, 2015)

Me said:


> Colorado Springs Open 2015: I was on the 3rd solve and I was given the same scramble as my 2nd. I called it out and it got sent back for a rescramble. This happened two more times and confusion abounded until it was realized that I was given the 3rd scramble for my 2nd solve.



Same thing happened with me at skewb at FMC Maryland. Some friend pointed out this.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 11, 2015)

At some French comp (don't remember which one), there were three competitors with first name Olivier. I had to judge one pf them, went to the competitors''area and saw all three sitting next to each other. So I simply called "Olivier" and watched the reaction. Of course I specified which one a moment later but it was still great fun.

I did the same later at a Belgian comp with two Lars, but with two instead of three it was less funny.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2015)

So I was walking back to our hostel with the UK cubers and Noah Arthurs in Denmark at Euros 2014. We got bored and someone made this game up where one person (the host) thinks of a world record holder (past and present) and they give a pair of letters that is contained in their name in that order. The rest of us have to correctly guess the person that the host is thinking of.

For example: If I give you KS, you might say Feliks Zemdegs.

If someone says a valid name containing the letter but it is not the right person, then the host awards the other players with another pair of letters.

For example: If I'm thinking of Feliks Zemdegs and I give you LI. You might say Evan Liu (which isn't the right one), so I give you another pair of letters to help you out.


So anyway, it was my turn to be the host:

Me: ER
Someone: WALKER WELCH
Me: Nope, ST
Someone else: OLIVER FROST
Me: Nope! AN
Noah: CHRISTIAN KASERER?!

And then we all stop walking and pause for a second for my response. I realize that all of those letter pairs are contained in Christian Kaserer but it's not the right guy who I'm thinking of and I just burst out laughing because of this stupid coincidence 

Me: IA
Noah: (immediately responds with) CHRISTIAN KASERER?!

And I laughed again because it seemed so stupid that someone has managed to think of someone that fits all 4 of the letter pairs, yet it's not the right guy. Then I give them EB and they all worked out that it's Sebastian Weyer 


Also another time I was hosting, I gave them OR and they didn't get it for a while. Then Simon Crawford says: "Is it me?" (Yep it was him )


----------



## Carbon (Oct 11, 2015)

At Phillips Exeter cube day, i was talking to the organizer, and noticed a cube tower being erected, after telling him that mabye we should do something about it, the tower fell down (it was about 5 feet high at this point.)


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 11, 2015)

At slow n steady fall 2015 Pavan got a 5.23 second solve, but then, IT WAS PIZZA!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljb6Sv--JI


----------



## Aurichalcite (Oct 12, 2015)

Lol, I got a solved cube on my 3x3 second round ^u^


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnWwDaeJJdg 0:29 BAHAHAH NOAHAHAHA FAILED


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 12, 2015)

At Music City Speedsolving:

During lunch, I was 'judging' an unofficial 7x7 solve for Lucas Etter. In the middle of his centers, he tells me to guess what time he's going to get. I didn't even know what he was averaging at the time, so I just guessed '4:38.' Sure enough, he goes on to get exactly 4:38 (and some decimals, but who cares). His official mean ended up being like 4:02 XD


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 12, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnWwDaeJJdg 0:29 BAHAHAH NOAHAHAHA FAILED



Gotta change that sig now


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 14, 2015)

Carbon said:


> At Phillips Exeter cube day, i was talking to the organizer, and noticed a cube tower being erected, after telling him that mabye we should do something about it, the tower fell down (it was about 5 feet high at this point.)


That was interesting to walk back into the room seeing. At least from my perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 14, 2015)

At Nationals this kid recognized me because I was in someone else's video.


----------

